# Secondment to Toronto from the UK



## Mikeonline (May 1, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been offered a role in Toronto by my UK employer for a 2 year secondment. Naturally I have lots of questions and a few concerns so any help or guidance would be hugely appreciated. 

We, my wife and two kids, are looking to move towards the end of 2012. (Myself potentially going in Oct) and as I will be working in Downtown Toronto (King St E) I need to live within a reasonable distance from work.

The area's that we are considering renting, due to commutable location, is Leaside, Davisville or the Beaches. These seem nice area's with good schools (not sure on public or private yet) The problem is that they seem so popular that there's a shortage of rental opportunities... 

Questions 

What other areas would you recommend given that we are trying to rent a detached 3 or 4 bed house for approx $2,500 - $3,000 per month (inc utilities if poss)?

Is it worth moving further afield to get a better property for less money and use the difference to finance private school fees?

Are there any websites that list rental prices?

How long before we move should rental negotiations start?

Lastly, for now, does anyone have ideas what package I should negotiate with my employer in regards to this secondment? (rent, school fees etc)

Again, any advice is very welcome.

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

I think you will be hard pressed to find 3-4 bedrooms inc. utilities in any of the areas you mention for the price you suggest. We had a 3 bedroom in The Beach we rented out (unfurnished) for around the top end of what you want to spend and that was before utilities.

You should look at GO transit serving suburbs where you get better housing, property, schools and prices. Depending on where on King St E you are working you can easily walk from Union Station (where the GO trains arrive/depart).


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For that price, you can rent in Oakville. Great location, 2 Go train stations (Trafalgar & Bronte), and a couple of (almost) direct trains to/from Union during rush hour.
There are no really bad schools in Oakville either. And lots of people from the UK are living here.

Take a look here for prices of rentals: REALTOR.ca -Welcome


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

*Many choices*

There are lots of places in and around Toronto and, in most cases, there is no need to send kids to private schools. Many lawyers and finance execs just send their kids to the city schools. That's not to say that all are great - it depends on individual teachers and administration. The areas you are looking at so far are great areas. If you want to stay in the city you could also consider anything between Bathurst (west) and Don Mills (east) between Eglinton (south) and Steeles (north). This is a large area in north central Toronto. I know others have suggested Oakville but you could also consider Mississauga between Toronto and Oakville. It is well serviced by GO Transit (commuter trains) going to downtown Toronto. Try Realtor.ca. It would not hurt to find an real estate agent with a listing in the area you are looking at. They may have other sources of rentals not in the Realtor.ca website. Good luck. I think you will enjoy Toronto. I moved here from the States and have no plans to leave the area.

Questions 

What other areas would you recommend given that we are trying to rent a detached 3 or 4 bed house for approx $2,500 - $3,000 per month (inc utilities if poss)?

Is it worth moving further afield to get a better property for less money and use the difference to finance private school fees?

Are there any websites that list rental prices?

How long before we move should rental negotiations start?

Lastly, for now, does anyone have ideas what package I should negotiate with my employer in regards to this secondment? (rent, school fees etc)

Again, any advice is very welcome.

Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mikeonline (May 1, 2012)

*Toronto*

Thanks to everyone that has taken the time to respond to my thread. I'm going to Toronto at the end of May for business and will take time to research and visit your suggested areas and advice.

All suggestions are fantasic and welcomed.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Ask the employer if there are some colleagus who are living downtown and in the suburbs who would like to tell you a little bit more about living where they are living!
A couple of times I was driving around with Americans who were offered a job at our Belgian office, and I showed them a little bit more of my country and the neighbourhoods where they could live. That can be really helpful.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

There is no need to pay fees for a private school as our state schools (both public and Catholic) are generally good. It of course depends on each individual school but I would argue that our state schools, on average, are of a higher standard than what they seem to be in Britain these days (higher achievement, fewer discipline problems, etc.). Although I am Scots I have spent most of my life here - throughout university and graduate school (both Master's and PhD) I cannot remember knowing a single person who went to private school. Everyone, including my peers in graduate school, came out of our state school system.

Because of the GO Train and GO Bus as well as regional transport you could live anywhere from Oakville and Burlington in the west, to Mississauga (also west but closer than Oakville), to Brampton and Georgetown (northwest), to areas north of Toronto such as Vaughn, Richmond Hill, Newmarket, etc. There are all kinds of choices and rental prices will be lower out in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area) than in the city itself.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

colchar said:


> Although I am Scots I have spent most of my life here - throughout university and graduate school (both Master's and PhD) I cannot remember knowing a single person who went to private school. Everyone, including my peers in graduate school, came out of our state school system.


I went to a private school, from grade 4 to OAC.

With the rare exceptions of weddings and funerals, I haven't worn a shirt and tie since!


----------

